# Give me back that Filet-O-Fish, give me that fish



## GrayLinnorm (Mar 14, 2011)

It is now Lent, which means that McDonald's is once again heavily advertising the Filet-O-Fish.  Unfortunately, the wildly popular singing fish ad they used for the past two years is gone, replaced by a less amusing ad featuring bobblehead pirates (They missed an opportunity by not using Captain Crook as one of the pirates.)  I was actually looking forward to seeing the fish again.

Does anyone else miss the fish?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 14, 2011)

Gotta confess _*ahem*_ that I don't even recall it.


----------



## Ahzad (Mar 14, 2011)

gotta be honest and say I miss that fish and his somewhat creepy (at least to me) yet humorous song.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 14, 2011)

What concerned me about the new commercials is the line "now back for a limited time." I eat (thankfully) alot less McDonalds now, but I don't ever remember the Filet-o-fish sandwich being off the menu for it to now be back for a limited time. I'd be disappointed if I got that craving for a cheap fish sandwich and it wasn't there. It's bad enough I have to wait for them to bring the "I-can't-understand-why-I-like-it" McRib back into rotation each year.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't miss the song or the annoying fish.  Vyv, in some ares they have a special price during Lent and since you live near Chicago, I'm assuming that's one of the places.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, I think I mis-heard the commercial. Since the only times I ever see commercials are *really* early in the morning or *really* late at night I'll blame it on being sleepy.

I kind of like the new bobble-head pirates commercial. But they definitely need to make a second commercial where a bobble-head ninja comes in to fight the bobble-head pirate for the filet-o-fish.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 15, 2011)

And then a bobble-head dinosaur that steals the FoF while the others are fighting!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 15, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Gotta confess _*ahem*_ that I don't even recall it.






Ahzad said:


> gotta be honest and say I miss that fish and his somewhat creepy (at least to me) yet humorous song.






Thunderfoot said:


> Don't miss the song or the annoying fish.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bJOIqVAD-s]YouTube - New McDonald's fish commercial 2/2009 Full[/ame]


*OH SNAP!
IT LIVES!*​


----------



## Deset Gled (Mar 15, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> What concerned me about the new commercials is the line "now back for a limited time."




I believe it's the pricing that's back for a limited time, not the sandwich.  I could be wrong.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting the commercial.  Now I know why I didn't recall it- up until that post, I'd never seen it before.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd never noticed that McD's steps up fish sandwich advertising for Lent.


----------



## Fast Learner (Mar 16, 2011)

McDonalds is good and savvy that way.

When they were first test-marketing the McRib in the Midwest, summer of 1979, prior to it being unleashed on the nation in 1981, I was on a school tour-y thing in Chicago for a few weeks. The McRib was a smash success among we high schoolers, and we ate it pretty much every chance we got.

One day for lunch we stopped at McDonalds again and all piled out of the bus, eager for our McRibs. We were extremely disappointed to find that they weren't on the menu, since we'd had them just the day before. They also sold cheese and prune danishes, which I'd never seen in a McDonalds.

What we learn until later is that we were in Skokie, IL, which at the time had a high Jewish population, and the McRib's pork wouldn't have sold well and might well have been offensive to some. 

That's the day I realized that the idea that a McDonalds was a McDonalds was a McDonalds was way, way off, and that their marketing is incredibly well thought out.


----------



## falcarrion (Mar 16, 2011)

funny thing is I have the Jaws singing shark. I got it years ago as a xmas gift.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 16, 2011)

> When they were first test-marketing the McRib in the Midwest, summer of 1979, prior to it being unleashed on the nation in 1981, I was on a school tour-y thing in Chicago for a few weeks. The McRib was a smash success among we high schoolers, and we ate it pretty much every chance we got.




As a kid, I was in a McRib test in 78 or 79...FWIW, I hated it.  



> ...their marketing is incredibly well thought out.




They practically wrote the book on marketing and expanding your fast food chain into other countries.  I got to study them up close- especially the ones in Russia- and the way they adapt to the local culture is _amazing._


----------



## Fast Learner (Mar 16, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> They practically wrote the book on marketing and expanding your fast food chain into other countries.  I got to study them up close- especially the ones in Russia- and the way they adapt to the local culture is _amazing._




Indeed. When I first encountered McBier in Germany I nearly squealed in amazement over McDonalds' adaptability.


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 16, 2011)

So hows the taste? Any noticeable difference with the flavor since a decade ago?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 16, 2011)

Fast Learner said:


> That's the day I realized that the idea that a McDonalds was a McDonalds was a McDonalds was way, way off, and that their marketing is incredibly well thought out.




Other fast-food chains often wait and watch what McDonalds does and then copies their moves. Saves those other chains alot of money in research. That's why you'll often see a McDonalds pop up in an area first and then see the other fast food restaurants follow their lead.



frankthedm said:


> So hows the taste? Any noticeable difference with the flavor since a decade ago?




For good or for ill it is the same sandwich as always. I think it has held up better than their burgers since they moved away from the warming bin method of food storage. Nothing worse to me than a burger with unmelted cheese on it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 16, 2011)

Fast Learner said:


> Indeed. When I first encountered McBier in Germany I nearly squealed in amazement over McDonalds' adaptability.




It was the beer on the menu, wasn't it?  Be honest!


----------



## Fast Learner (Mar 16, 2011)

Indeed it was.  Surprisingly perhaps, it wasn't the fast food version of a cart used to carry your corpse after eating too much saturated fat and calories.


----------

